# Amplificador QUAD II



## Rorschach (May 2, 2021)

Amplificador a válvulas "QUAD II" (clásico, original)

El Quad II es un legendario amplificador a válvulas de alta fidelidad, que data de los años 50, y que hoy se sigue fabricando, ya sea el clásico, y original hecho por Quad (en China), o reformados, y clones por doquier.-
Su origen es en Gran Bretaña, y su diseñador fue Peter Walker.-
El circuito es un tipo Williamson, Push-pull, Clase A,  posee 5 válvulas, (2 EF86, 2 KT66, 1 GZ32), la 1era EF86 (pentodo amplificador de tensión, miniatura), es la 1era amplificadora de tensión, y driver de una del par de potencia, mientras que la otra EF86 es la inversora de fase, amplificadora de tensión, y driver de la restante del par de potencia, el tipo de inversión de fase que utiliza es el llamado "parafase", luego le siguen el par de KT66 (tetrodo/pentodo de potencia por haces) conectadas en push-pull, el transformador de salida es de alta calidad, siguiendo los lineamientos del williamson, la novedad de este circuito es que hace participar a los cátodos (k) de las válvulas de potencia en el tratamiento de la señal, (tal cual lo hacen los Ultralineales con las grillas pantallas (g2)), también el ingenio es en el transformador de salida, pero en este caso, el primario solo es para las placas, los cátodos (k) llevan un bobinado independiente llamado bobinado terciario, la relación potencia / distorsión depende de la proporcionalidad de espiras entre el primario, y el terciario, a este modo se lo conoce como "acoplamiento por cátodo" (cathode coupled), con este modo de realimentación negativa local, se logran niveles bajos de distorsión, tal cual los ultralineales.
Por último la GZ32 es la rectificadora de onda completa de la fuente de poder, que es simple, y clásica, con entrada por capacitor al filtro, siguiendo luego el inductor,.

La potencia de este amplificador es de 15W R.M.S, respuesta de frecuencia de 20 Hz a 20 kHz, sensibilidad de entrada: 570 mV, THD: 0.08% a 12W / 700Hz, ruido, y zumbido, mejor que –90dB (no dice nivel de referencia).

Las imágenes que se muestran a continuación fueron extraídas de la Web, y se trata de un Quad II clásico, y original, restaurado/reconstruido a nuevo, la válvula rectificadora original GZ32, fue reemplazada por una nueva, y más potente GZ34.

​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 5, 2021)

*Quad II  Nuevos*

Siguiendo con el tema, ahora muestro 2 modelos, entre otros, de Quad II que se fabrican actualmente, las imágenes y especificaciones son de la página de la fábrica : QII Series - Quad






​*A continuación :*

*Quad II Classic  15 watts *








*




Quad II Forty 40 Watts







*​
Hay más modelos, continuará en la próxima  !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

